
Congrats to PG on getting hitched - champion
http://twitter.com/kn0thing/statuses/824631187
======
yan
I'm sure they took out no more than $20,000 for the first three months of
marriage, to see if they can make it work and produce someone who can make
something that people want. :D

~~~
ph0rque
That should be $15,000: $5000 for each co-founder, and $5000 for the startup.

~~~
spydez
They managed to weasel an extra $5000 out of YC for their (future) third
founder, PG Jr.

~~~
eugenejen
too male centric. how about JL Jr./PG Jr.

~~~
falsestprophet
well, their child is likely to be a boy. statistics show most hackers are
male.

~~~
eugenejen
Hmm. I think the statistics says "Attractive couples have more female
children". (Edit: see the "Engineers Have More Sons, Nurses Have More
Daughters: An Evolutionary Psychological Extension of Baron-Cohen's Extreme
Male Brain Theory of Autism and Its Empirical Implications." and "Beautiful
Parents Have More Daughters: A Further Implication of the Generalized Trivers-
Willard Hypothesis")

Ok, we might just admit our stereotype that hackers are not that good looking.
But for each individual, he/she may be a black swan.

Someone may start to build a model to predict the probability distribution of
genders of Leah Culver's children?

~~~
davidw
My wife and I had a daughter, and while my wife is certainly beautiful, I'm
not sure I'd qualify:-)

Your use of "Black Swan" isn't correct though, IMO, because black swan refers
to things that are decidedly _un_ bell curve like, and while most hackers
probably aren't lookers, it's easy to reason that a few will be.

~~~
eugenejen
I agree. it is incorrect. Quantitatively it is the high sigma in Gaussian
distribution.

------
nickb
Congrats PG and Jessica!

~~~
fallentimes
Livingston?

~~~
nickb
yep!

~~~
electric
nickb=pg?

~~~
dcurtis
Easy answer: no.

~~~
lsb
Easy answer: yes.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152559>

~~~
Xichekolas
Or is it: no?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152477>

------
yan
I always had the thought in the back of my mind that there was something
between pg and rtm. pg just speaks exceptionally warmly of rtm, so I
considered it a possibility. I am not trying to be insulting or be understood
in the wrong way, its just something that came to mind.

But anyway, enough with silly thoughts, congrats to pg and jl!

~~~
plinkplonk
"pg just speaks exceptionally warmly of rtm, so I considered it a possibility"

Speaking "warmly" of someone's technical skills/intelligence is an indicator
of a sexual interest? I don't get it (seriously).

I just did a site search of paulgraham.com for all mentions of rtm, and the
"warmest" mention I found was at <http://www.paulgraham.com/heroes.html>,
which does not seem to me (a heterosexual male if that is of any interest) to
indicate anything remotely sexual. Positive? Sure. Exceptionally so? I guess I
just don't see it.

Maybe you were referring to some verbal communication you witnessed?

~~~
yan
I don't know why you took it so personally. Not to mention that pg dedicated a
book to him and always speaks extremely highly of him, it is definitely
possible. There's nothing wrong with homsexuality and I intended that post as
a joke, so relax.

~~~
plinkplonk
"I don't know why you took it so personally. "

oh I didn't "take it personally". :-)

I am just trying to follow the thought process (which you have explained above
("intended as a joke") . I was wondering whether this tapped into something
culturally specific. No insult of any kind intended.

------
davidw
Congratulations!

Now remember to do the laundry, get the groceries, and load the dishwasher.
And get that stuff off the floor!

Joking aside, getting married, together with our recent baby is one of the
best things I ever did.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Shouldn't that be "sudo make me a sandwich"? ;P

Congratulations, you two! May you have many happy years together.

------
simianstyle
Congrats! Any pics?

------
cousin_it
Oh frabjous day! Callooh, callay!

------
shiro
Good for you two, Paul and Jessica. Congratulations.

Expecting a new essay on how this event change your life :)

------
v3rt
Funny how even INT(P) types and such enjoy celebrity gossip, just in a
different bubble.

------
damon
Wow, I had no idea! Best wishes to the newlyweds. Is it Jessica Graham now?
JG?

~~~
eugenejen
Professional women usually reserves the right to keep their maiden name
unchanged. At least I've been seen a lot of women in NYC's financial/media
circle who never change their name even after marriage.

I never understand the purpose of name change of women after marriage. The
ownership doesn't change lately in first world in 21st century.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Never underestimate the power of tradition.

------
mhartl
I'm really happy for Paul and Jessica, but I do find it a bit odd to have the
event announced on Hacker News (and even then via Twitter; though not private,
Alexis's tweet was probably not intended for general distribution). This is
news about a particular (albeit prominent) hacker's private life, not 'hacker
news' per se; it doesn't seem general enough to be posted here.

~~~
DocSavage
Normally I'd agree. But without PG there'd be no Hacker News, and many of us
would like some avenue to wish him well on a very significant occasion. So
here's to the newlyweds :) Cheers.

------
gcv
Paul and Jessica: best wishes!

------
bgutierrez
Congratulations, Paul!

------
jmatt
GratZzz!

This explains why he's been inactive on the arclanguage forums.

------
Jaggu
Congrats! After a marriage things changes a bit. PG and Jessica are involved
with YC so, lets hope there is no side effects on YC :)

------
jshajan
I'm a little late. But quite honestly, this really is the most beautiful
investment yet. Congratulations pg.

------
alaskamiller
If Paul didn't announce this himself on this site, I don't think a secondary
source of a Tweet should be on here.

------
notphilatall
Congratulations you guys! Let us know if you need to syndicate or label
wedding photos. ;)

------
wensing
Congratulations. Looking forward to the extra insight this produces in your
essays.

------
dmpayton
Congratulations to you both!

Neat, I share my wedding anniversary (1 year today!) with pg.

~~~
champion
Me too, sorta -- we got married this Sunday a year ago, but the date is 2 days
off

------
fuad
Congratulation paul. Third startup from pg after viaweb and ycombinator

------
babul
Congrats Paul and Jessica. Best wishes for a long and happy marriage :D

------
mathogre
Congrats and Best Wishes to the both of you!!!!!!

------
Mistone
awesome news - congrats folks - so where is the happy couple taking their
honeymoon? did anybody else know they where a couple?

------
shadchnev
Congratulations!

------
Tichy
Congratulations!

------
dkokelley
Congratulations!

------
PStamatiou
Congrats Paul!

------
dkd
Congratulations to PG & JL!!!

------
simplegeek
That's a great news, congrats ;)

------
Xlp-Thlplylp
Many happy carriage returns!

------
ivankirigin
Awesome!

------
kajecounterhack
Congrats to PG and Jess!!!

------
raju
Congrats PG!

Best wishes to the both of you.

------
sealedidentity
Congrats Mr. and Mrs. PG.

------
ranparas
Congratulations PG !

------
staunch
Congratulations PG!

------
kashif
Congratulations :)

------
swdesignguy
Congratulations!

------
aasarava
Congratulations!

------
rokhayakebe
Congratulations

------
jkush
Congratulations on launching the biggest startup yet!

------
icky
Congrats! :-D

------
cosmok
Best Wishes!

------
Conceptual
Congrats PG!

------
rsa
great news, congratulations!

------
tokipin
i'm kind of jealous

of pg of course

grats

------
lyime
Congrats!!

------
misterbwong
congrats pg and jessica!

------
electric
congrats paul!!!

who's the lucky girl?

------
congrats
Congrats PG and RTM!!

~~~
eugenejen
Hmm, I guess PG and RTM have been hitched through all their partnerships in
business/startup/hacking ventures.

Maybe the best way to get around same sex marriage issues in U.S. is to allow
all same sex couples to form small business partnerships? We know all founders
are in fact like couples married to each other.

------
ajkirwin
Congratulations, Paul! Way to go!

Now does this mean she owns half of Hacker News? ;)

~~~
falsestprophet
I think she owned a third to begin with.

~~~
puppetsock
I assume YC owns "Hacker News".

YC's partners are pg, rtm, tlb, and jl. I don't know whether they all have an
equal share.

~~~
falsestprophet
I thought YC only had three partners. Sorry, my bad.

------
pageman
congratulations PG and Jessica! :)

------
lst
No PG comment. Too busy already?!

